# Old Hawkins



## Bama49 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have this old Hawkins that have all original parts however, the stock is broken in half. I know it will never be a shooter how ever, I would like to put it back together as a wall hanger any advice would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.



Bama49


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 7, 2015)

Can't tell from the pic which way it is "broken". Doesn't appear to be across the wrist. Since it's a hanger not a shooter, if the parts fit together like a good puzzle, clean the joint with acetone. Be careful not to get sloppy and ruin the finish patina. Mix up just a little epoxy - enough to thin coat the insides of the break and not run out the cracks and show. Push back together carefully and lash with painters' tape set aside and let cure. Remove tape, reassemble gun and hang it up.
The trick is to use only enough glue to stick the inside of the break together and not show on the outside. You must be very frugal with this. Keep the acetone and several q-tips (non treated type) handy to clean up any glue that does get out.

If you are unsure of your ability to do this, have a professional do it for you.


----------



## Bama49 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, it is broken across, I had to resize the image to post it. People may or may not be able to see where the break is However, I think your location was spot on. I haven't taken it to a gun shop for repair or even thought to inquire about a repair until I came upon this forum . I love guns and have had it almost 50 years in the same condition. Thanks for your help and suggestion.


----------



## White Horse (Mar 7, 2015)

What make of "Hawken" is it? If it is an original, made by any of the Hawken family back in the day, it's worth a lot of money, and well worth restoring. Even one of the more modern Thompson Center or Lyman Hawken style rifles might be worth fixing.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah, that's the weakest part on that style rifle - all the inletting holes and bolt holes. They are pretty tough but that seems to be the weakest link. If it's broken completely in two, you may have to reinforce with a couple of dowels, pretty tricky to get lined up.

I've seen several originals with splits in that area repaired by wrapping with brass or copper and lashed with wire....sort of a field/frontier repair.

If it's a reproduction as WH mentioned, you should be able to acquire a replacement stock from the mfgr or through Dixie Gun Works that would require a minimal amount of fit and finish to put back in condition. A lot depends on how "handy" you are.


----------



## Bama49 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Hawkins*

I stated this was a Hawkins because it has all the features of what I've seen on the Hawkins gun the double triggers, the patch box and stock it measure from the back end of the barrel to the front 37.5" Here is a picture of the rear sight nothing has been to the gun except it was taken apart due to the crack. The only writing on the gun appears to be the word preceded by Mobile


----------



## Bama49 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just learning how to attach pictures here is the front sight.


----------

